# Malta  Golden Sands by Radisson



## nerodog (Dec 18, 2021)

Made it finally to Malta and it's worth a visit. The Golden Sands Radisson is very pleasant with an old world feel. Had a 6th floor Seaview and spacious  2 BR lock off unit. Full kitchen with dishwasher.  No washer or dryer but available  on grounds. Several restaurants,  pools, spa and small grocery store. Concierge  offers daily and private tours which we are still participating  in.  Comfortable.  Will write a review before years end.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 21, 2021)

Lovely! Hope you make it to the Hypogeum. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Tee (Dec 22, 2021)

How is the Wifi?


----------



## nerodog (Dec 22, 2021)

Tee said:


> How is the Wifi?


 No problem..


----------



## nerodog (Dec 22, 2021)

Laurie said:


> Lovely! Hope you make it to the Hypogeum. Enjoy your stay!


Will try... still going to Gozo...loved Mdina ! Wow ! Valletta is also beautiful ...the architecture  is really stunning


----------



## Laurie (Dec 22, 2021)

Hypogeum requires advance tickets, limited # of entries per day, so you might want to check, and schedule asap if you can still get. Older than the pyramids! It was probably the highlight of our trip (in addition to a surprising conversation with a priest at St Paul's Shipwreck Church) plus we really liked all of the above as well.


----------



## Conan (Dec 23, 2021)

Thanks for all this. I had Golden Sands reserved for September 2020, covid-cancelled, and I've rebooked for October 2022. 
Hoping the travel works out for us coming from the USA.


----------



## nerodog (Dec 23, 2021)

Opt for a seaview  if possible.. it may have additional  cost but it's worth it!!  Gorgeous  sunrise and sunsets every day.  We are going to Mass at St Paul's Shipwreck on Xmas day. Laurie is right !! See all the history. I enjoyed Mdina as well.  People here are welcoming.  Try Essence of India on Radisson grounds. Excellent  food! In and outside dining available.


----------



## nerodog (Dec 25, 2021)

Laurie said:


> Lovely! Hope you make it to the Hypogeum. Enjoy your stay!


We did.... fantastic!


----------



## mav (Dec 25, 2021)

nerodog said:


> Made it finally to Malta and it's worth a visit. The Golden Sands Radisson is very pleasant with an old world feel. Had a 6th floor Seaview and spacious  2 BR lock off unit. Full kitchen with dishwasher.  No washer or dryer but available  on grounds. Several restaurants,  pools, spa and small grocery store. Concierge  offers daily and private tours which we are still participating  in.  Comfortable.  Will write a review before years end.


 SO glad you got there, It looks stunning!


----------



## nerodog (Dec 25, 2021)

mav said:


> SO glad you got there, It looks stunning!


It's flat  rocky and has some really nice architecture  , ruins and churches. It's not as pretty as Bermuda  or Madeira  for ex but the people make up for it. I'm glad I came as we had a super time!!!


----------



## mav (Dec 25, 2021)

And I know it was joyous to be back on the International road again! Malta is now on my bucket list after seeing  your lovely pics


----------

